# Civil engineer



## Borishyd (May 11, 2014)

Greetings everyone,

I am in the process of gathering informaion on the option of moving to Australia...so I would like some input, if you are willing to provide it. 

First of all, I am interested in the job prospects for civil engineers, cause I have a bachelors in civil engineering, and a masters in hydraulic civil engineering ( dams, spillways, sewage, water supply, etc. ) from a Croatian university.

My issue is no experience in that field whatsoever. During college, I worked at a lot of different jobs, for more than 8 years, but none relating directly to this area. I have also completed a certified AutoCAD course, which I guess should help with finding a job.

So if there is anyone around with some experience on the subject i would very much like some answers on the following:

1) how soon can I expect to get a job in hydraulic engineering once there, and would I be able to get one very fast as a certified AutoCAD user? ( I am planning on getting the skilled independent visa - should be 65 points)

2) what would be the starting pay, and what kind of pay-experience progression can I expect?

3) How much of the money will actually end in my pocket, when tax, Medicare, rent, food, utilities,etc. is deducted from said pay?

Thanks for any answers!


----------

